

I'm a junior designer looking for feedback on my portfolio - sconstantinides
http://www.steliosconstantinides.com/

======
michaelpinto
I guess if my one critique is that I'd like to see more examples in the
portfolio that's a good problem for you to have.

PS I like the fact that you're showing process in a very small space.

~~~
sconstantinides
Great to hear, thanks!

------
theoneone
I liked the shit to do app an the live preview thumb image. The website I self
is sweet! Nice work. Μπραβο αδελφέ!

~~~
sconstantinides
Ευχαριστώ!

------
futhey
Nice! I like the use of animated GIFs to demonstrate interactions.

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks!

